# Friday Night Under The Lights @ The River



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

We will have a Friday Night Race this week, 8/9/10, at The River Track. Qualifiers will begin at 9:00. Beat the heat and race at night. If we have enough entries we will split classes, if not, Run What You Brung.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmm is there going to be a sc4x4 class ? If there is I'll think about heading out there for the first time.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

If not enough for seperate classes, you will be put together. SC, Truggy, Buggy, MTs. Run what you brung.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Hellz yes gonna get me some river action!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Talk 4 of your SC budies into showing and we will have an SC Class. If not, just like Karl said, Everyone in one big pile. This is probably the most SC friendly layout we have ever had.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*No hottie Day, Night is good.....*

Bring your lazy butts out to race. It's friday night Lights....

No sweaty sweaty, Quit watching TV....


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm making plans! Been too long since I was at the River Track. Cant wait for some AIR!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Not sure if I can have my cars ready for Friday night. I am hoping to have them ready for Saturday night. I will try and make one of these weekend races...lol.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

I just got mine back together the hyper 10sc running Tekin RX8,Novak Ballistic 550 5.5t "3700 kv",Testing in progress lol Ace Power 5000mah 40c Lipos, Hitec Servo, And Spektrum. Hope for good testing and my review on these lipos here a pic


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

What's the price on those Lipos?


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Well sense your a member at fourmuladrc its $80 then I can tell him your my freind and get them for $75 great batteries tested them last night. This is the report on them but with the old style sticker the one above is the new one I got.... http://formuladrc.forumotion.com/reviews-how-to-s-f6/acepow-2s1p-5000mah-40c-hardcase-review-t83.htm


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

He also got some Ace Power 3s 5000mah 40c price is $120 and I dont know how much the 4s are though.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Will I have to go to Tomball to pick one up or is it by mail only? I may be at Vertigo tomorrow morn.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

No that guy on the link was the tester the seller on the fourm is Andres on there his name is Germense here's his phone number...832-298-0930 he said only text him or he wont know you ok he will probably drive and meet you or some where no he lives by Willobrook Mall all of us do or by Randy's Hobby's


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

well, how were the races friday night?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

it was a small turn out but it was fun. the track was good.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Fun times*

The river crew was super friendly as usual, but we missed Doug, it just aint the same without him, but the track was smooth, and the fluff got pushed aside and it held up great. Just barely moist, and a really fast track. I'm loving it like a Mc Double....


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

sweet wish i could have made it out, for some fun try to catch you guys next time. i will def be there for the harc race. are there any plans on changing the track up before then?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Had a blast. Mad dog was uber smooth with my MBX5E Friday night too. Wow he drove it like he had been driving it for months.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

mad dog should change his name to Mad Skills, I dont think it would matter what he drove, hes just a **** good driver.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

i have heard talk of a new layout for the harc but not positive


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*AWW*

You guys are too cool. I enjoyed hanging out with yall.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

MAN!!! You guys talking about the River Track are making me itch really bad to get out there! I can't wait for the HARC race!!!

It's busy season for mine and my wife's work..........this work **** is KILLING me this summer!!!! I need to race!!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

That itch is anticpation to the misquitos.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean CV, I was able to make it out on Friday night and it was well worth it since I hadn't raced since the HARC. Between work and family stuff I wasn't sure when I would get a chance but thank goodness for a quick Friday night.

As for track changes I believe Ken said they were gonna move some dirt around, I guess that means a change up is expected for the HARC. I hope the keep the Nascar style 3/4 oval, was a blast being able to stay on the throttle. Look forward to see what they come up with!!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

+1


Courtney Vaughan said:


> MAN!!! You guys talking about the River Track are making me itch really bad to get out there! I can't wait for the HARC race!!!
> 
> It's busy season for mine and my wife's work..........this work **** is KILLING me this summer!!!! I need to race!!!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

There gonna be a race this friday at the river?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya i was wondering too. Are they going to mod the track this week or next too?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

There is not a race scheduled at The River until the HARC race on the 21st. Ken is racing out of town this weekend and said that he plans to do "some work with the new tractor" next week. I have no idea how his intentions, Doug on a tractor and a case of Lone Star will work out. What ever happens, I am sure it will be fun. More updates to come.


----------

